# I cannot flash a radio



## CKyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, I got my Thunderbolt back in August and rooted with this method here:

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=996616

I upgraded to the MR2 radio to use Cyanogenmod 7 on my phone and I left it at that until today where I tried to install this ROM (and the radios).

http://rootzwiki.com...1242012mms-fix/

I followed the ROM installation instructions perfectly and it worked fine.

But when I tried to flash the radio nothing happens. When I boot into the bootloader it says PG05IMG.zip NO image! and nothing happens.

PG05IMG.zip is on the root of my SD card and it's not named PG05IMG.zip.zip, so what could it be?

Interestingly enough, for all the other .zips the bootloader checks for (eg, PG05DIAG.zip) it says NO image or wrong image! but for the PG05IMG.zip it just says no image!

Why can't I flash radios?


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

your not using the letter O instead of the number zero are you?


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to get to HBOOT from a powered off device, then power & volume DOWN, not from ROM's boot menu to HBOOT.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## CKyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Patrick A. said:


> I have to get to HBOOT from a powered off device, then power & volume DOWN, not from ROM's boot menu to HBOOT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Me too, that's how I've always done it.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't even flash the MR4 leak radio. It's not Verizon certified, and I, personally, don't feel comfortable with that.

If you still want to flash it, the only thing I can think of is to redownload it in case it was a corrupt download.

You could also try flashing the 2.11.605.9 radios. If they flash, then you know its a problem with the particular radio you are trying to flash.

http://rootzwiki.com...ready-to-flash/


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

You also need to move the file to the root of your SD card and make sure its not in another file or it will not pick it up in hboot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are using the separate 3g and 4g radios to flash I know one other couldn't flash the seperate radios. Try finding the one zip file that was posted awhile back. Are you using the zips mycomputerdoctor made up of the radios?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's a number of things that could be wrong: 
1) Are you sure you have S-Off?
2) make sure the PG*zero*five*IMG.zip is in /sdcard/ and has the correct md5 hash value
3) If you really have S-off and still can't flash radio... consult a guru.

good luck!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Also make sure you when you rename it you just type in PG0IMG and not put the .zip. as it will show up pm0img.zip.zip. very common mistake that's overlooked.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

If still having problems, there could be a problem with the SD card. I have had this issue in the past. What I needed to do was plug the phone into a computer, pull off all data, reformat the card via windows, put all data back onto the card, then run the install. Like I said, this has happened several times to me with several different phones and this seems to ehlp. Hope this helps!


----------



## CKyle (Aug 8, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> If still having problems, there could be a problem with the SD card. I have had this issue in the past. What I needed to do was plug the phone into a computer, pull off all data, reformat the card via windows, put all data back onto the card, then run the install. Like I said, this has happened several times to me with several different phones and this seems to ehlp. Hope this helps!


I'll try that.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

richarad said:


> If still having problems, there could be a problem with the SD card. I have had this issue in the past. What I needed to do was plug the phone into a computer, pull off all data, reformat the card via windows, put all data back onto the card, then run the install. Like I said, this has happened several times to me with several different phones and this seems to ehlp. Hope this helps!


+1

I needed to format my SD card to flash a radio once. It just happens. Try on a different card if you can.


----------



## CKyle (Aug 8, 2011)

Got it! I just needed to format my SD card. Thanks guys.


----------

